

You Have Two Cows - kapitalx
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/You_have_two_cows

======
kapitalx
Here is a good example: [http://www.tickld.com/x/capitalism-explained-this-is-
so-accu...](http://www.tickld.com/x/capitalism-explained-this-is-so-accurate-
it-hurts)

